# Are there any decent waterproof spring gloves?



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

gti303 said:


> I have pretty bad circulation, so the tips of my fingers are always pretty cold, and if they get wet, im freezing...so even tho in spring when its 30-40degrees, if my hands are wet, they are cold...
> 
> Just wondering if there are any decent waterproof gloves that don't have tonnes of insulation...


Dakine Bronco GT gloves with GoreTex inserts are light spring gloves that keep you hands dry. I wore my several summers at Mt. Hood during the summer (where the snow turns to slush in the hot sun) and they were pretty dry.

I do notice that they changed the design a bit recently... and some people don't like the newer version (still waterproof though).


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Dakine Bronco GT gloves with GoreTex inserts are light spring gloves that keep you hands dry. I wore my several summers at Mt. Hood during the summer (where the snow turns to slush in the hot sun) and they were pretty dry.
> 
> I do notice that they changed the design a bit recently... and some people don't like the newer version (still waterproof though).


hmm...I have the broncos for 5 seasons now...i just replaced them with a new pair of POW's...

My original spring gloves just get soaked (They are grenade gloves)...was hoping to get a fairly thin spring glove that is actually waterproof...(I like to play with snow when im just hanging out)


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Anything with Goretex is quality and waterproof. I'm a dork and tested my Dakine Titans by filling my sink up with cold water and dunking my hands w/ the gloves on in there for awhile. bone dry.

Don't ask what i do with my goretex shells...


----------



## speed12 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd look for something made out of Gore Windstopper (or similar). Not TECHNICALLY completely waterproof, but the hydrostatic head on it is enough to make it waterproof in all but properly torrential rain. For snow it is fine. 

Soft-shell gloves tend to have much less insulation than waterproof/Gore-tex gloves and breath much better so your hands will stay dry from sweat in the increased temperature. 

Might not be 'cool' but all of the big outdoor clothing manufacturers will have something you are after.


----------

